# Copy pictures from Motorola cellphone



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

I have a Motorola V323i cellphone. I have taken pictures with it, but don't know how to upload the pictures to my computer. I connected the phone to a USB port using the connector that came with my Garmin Nuvi, it was recognized, Windows (XP) installed the software (which it called a USB modem??) and said the device was ready to use. But when I go to My Computer, it's not listed as a connected device.

What's wrong?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Two wild guesses ...

One, you haven't consulted the user manual.

Two, if it's possible to copy files directly from the phone to a computer you probably need special software (either written for that phone or another one) and maybe a special cable. Have you scoured all the user's forums for Motorola and that model?


----------

